# Why wont she just file?



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

So...if you've read my previous posts...my latest situation ended with my wife telling me she never wants to see me again, refuses to meet me face to face to talk...told me some VERY nasty things...

She clearly seems to HATE me...yet...she hasn't filed yet? What gives? Why won't she file?

She was FURIOUS that I wasn't going to give her an uncontested divorce, sign over the house, and walk away with absolutely nothing ...

But why would she delay filing? I know that she called her lawyer, I saw it on the phone bill from monday...but...how long does it take to show up in the court system? It's public information...so I can search to see if she has filed (that's what my lawyer showed me how to do) and I see that she hasn't filed...

Why the heck won't she just get it over with, since it is what she wanted...She wants to get me out of her life...and I want to move on because this hell is miserable...I just don't understand it


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So why don't you file?


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

Perhaps I don't know the right word to describe my reasoning...but...

I spent the last 8 years since I met her, taking care of EVERYTHING every time she had a worry, or a need, or needed and wanted something...to the best of my ability.

She decides she's done, wants to divorce.....and if I do it...it would be just another thing that she couldn't handle, that I had to do for her...

If she wants it, then I want her to carry that burden. I don't want her to feel any less guilty, knowing that someone else made that "final" choice...it's hers to make, and hers to handle, alone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, just wonderd. And I think you just answered your own question. YOu did everything else... so she's expecting you to do this as well.

She may also not be filing because the longer she does not file, the longer she has control of any assets under her name and the more time she has to hide them, bleed money off, etc.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are done, just file. Stop playing this game. It sounds like a control issue with both of you about filing. Wasting time and energy when you can both move on.


----------

